# Dying baby :(



## granolamommie (Mar 10, 2013)

My sweet mille fleur is dying. I am not sure why. She had pasty butt appear out of nowhere. She was fine this morning then tonight she was lethargic and couldn't stand. I spoon fed her water and she seemed to do much better. Then went to check on her and she is practically dead. She Won't open her eyes,


----------



## granolamommie (Mar 10, 2013)

She won't open her eyes and her breathing is distressed. She is limp.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry. Wish there I was something I could do to help. Sad times


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

granolamommie said:


> She won't open her eyes and her breathing is distressed. She is limp.


I'm so sorry for you and the little one. It doesn't take long for them to capture our hearts.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, I'm so sorry. Only thing you can really do is be with her. Sometimes if you can get electrolytes down them it will help but if she is not conscious, it will only choke her.


----------



## granolamommie (Mar 10, 2013)

She passed last night. It was my favorite. She was a mille fleur. So sad. Her sister seems fine. Hopefully it's not a contagious thing


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sorry. ='( Hugs!!!


----------



## Kimquat (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost your tiny bird. *hugs*


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

So sorry. I can't have empathy, but I have much sympathy:'(


----------



## granolamommie (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you. I have 13 chickens- many breeds and 8 bourbon red turkeys. Most are for food- eggs and Turkey for t- day. These I am raising as show chicks


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Sending huge hugs


----------

